# Writing Prompts



## Dr. Pidget (Feb 21, 2018)

Share a writing prompt or the seed of an idea for everyone to enjoy. Can be from real life, a wonky dream, or a shred of  some thought plucked from the air like cottonseed. If you ever end up using the idea in a short story or the like, be sure to note and thank the originator.

Two things I was recently thinking about to kick this off:

There's a highway by my old house with far too little traffic to justify its size. One day, one section was blocked off and reduced to one lane because there was a crash. The exact place was next to a lake with tons of frogs; normally, driving down, you'll squish one or two that wandered onto the highway. But with the crash, there were absolutely no frogs whatsoever on the road; they were all gathered around the crashed vehicle, looking at it, but not getting too close.

My sister buys generic 99% of the time, so I was surprised one day when I saw she'd purchased a few things of that Doterra essential oil stuff; five 10 ml vials of "Cheer" blend. Sitting by her bedside was a printoff explaining how to apply it to the post-natal belly. I asked why. She responded, "I only buy brand name if I look at it and wonder if there's some magic in the stuff that the generic misses..."


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 21, 2018)

OH i'll try 

"I'm sorry, but due to budget cuts and lack of hours, we just can't keep you around. I'm very sorry for the inconvenience" says the manager as he glances at the newly hired employee's ass from his desk as he fires me. I keep telling myself to speak up and yell to the top of the world on the many ways he was an ass, but I couldn't manage the words. All I could manage was "oh.....okay." In the end, I was too timid to speak up. 

I left that place without anyone saying goodbye to me. The wind was cold as it pierced my cheek. It made the tears that swelled up in my eyes sting; it was hard to hold them back, but luckily  I managed to hold most of them; the ones that escaped were pushed aside as allergies. I walked to the bus stop that I had used many times before and waiting for it to arrive. There were others outside, but not one of them gave a single damn about anything other than their lives and problems...a thought rushed in my head at that very moment:

maybe i should be the same...


----------



## Austin Silver (Mar 17, 2018)

Sixteen years since my sixteenth birthday.  I recall waiting for that day to come.  It couldn’t have come soon enough.  I figured that the moment I turned sixteen, a whole new world would have opened up to me, and I would be free to do as I wish.  Foolish thinking got me into most of the problems I’ve faced in my life.


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 17, 2018)

The year is 2030. We are attempting to colonize a new planet. They've brought me along thinking i can make a difference due to my...abilities. "you're made for this" they say. My squad is all gone. No footsteps anywhere, but a large growl in the distance. I run towards it, but there is nothing visible; i feel a strange feeling that im in danger.


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 24, 2018)

I've already used this one, but someone else could write a completely different story based on it: 

Someone has been leaving a cookie on the protagonist's desk every day for the past week. This morning the protagonist finds that the cookie has been left with a note.


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 24, 2018)

He had just turned twenty-one, and his head was stuffed with good advice for making his first purchase - from his father, from his uncle, and from Professor Garris, among others. But when he entered the dealer's showroom, the sight of those beauties on display made his brain leak. All the good advice drained away. Now a salesman came forward, a professional smile on his face. "May I help you, sir?"


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 30, 2018)

Hm. Here's one for a fanfiction for a game/story series where there's a large gap of time between them. 

What would your character in an older version do if they ended up in the newer one?

For example: I wrote a ton about what would have happened if my vampire khajiit DB Listener from Oblivion woke up in Skyrim. That was way more fun than it should have been honestly.


----------



## Ichthy (Jun 29, 2018)

Taking a short breath in while my hand lay limp in the flowing water. My tired eyes struggled as I slowly opened them. The room was flooded with dark grey water. My attention turned to my hand in the water. It felt thick like molasses but flowed smoothly like simple water. My mind started to race as I whispered to myself a question,"What happened here?"
---------------------------------------------------------
I think this can be either a great disaster or monster horror story of sorts. I hope this can inspire a great story for you and I hope that you have a good day.


----------

